# Is Teaching Job easy to find on WHV?



## davemetkim (Feb 14, 2013)

Hi there

I'm Dave from London. I'm in the process of applying for WHV. 

I'm a newly qualify teacher with over a year (220+hours) of teaching experience. 

My question is "Is music teaching job easy to find in Aus?" 

Please share your thoughts and experience with me. 

Thanks

Dave


----------



## Almost gone (Jul 21, 2010)

I think it depends on where in Aus. In Melbourne it isn't easy to break in but if you are willing to go regional then you might find a position. Just be aware that rural Australia is different then Europe or the US


----------



## davemetkim (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks for your advice. One more question.

Where is the best place to start looking for teaching job in Aus? I mean anything - Private sector and Public sector etc...etc. 

Cheers

Dave

P.S I just got my WHV granted


----------



## Almost gone (Jul 21, 2010)

Well since you have a whv I would contact some regional schools directly. I would not waste time with schools close to the big cities. There a plenty of teachers here (no shortage). Also you must be registered as a teacher here. For example in Victoria you must be registered with the VIT. This may be hard on a whv but check with the VIT ...call /email .


----------



## davemetkim (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks. I will update you.


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

I am not sure if you will find work as a teacher on Working Holiday Visa at all. It may depend on employer's preference in regards to permanent/temporary employees and from my experience employees are more likely to invest in perms rather than temps.


----------

